# WTT tat black for avo 75th



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey guys looking for 2avo 75th anniversary cigars, want to trade 2 tat blacks, but if you arent ito the tats something else can be worked out PM me if you can help please. It wont be forgotten. Thanks!


----------

